# help! Need some advice!



## 0n3way (Sep 27, 2010)

So I met this great guy and we gotten know each other over the summer but the problem is the whole time I pretended to be someone else do to varies reasons. We recently cut ties with one another. Now I can stop thinking about him and think he potential might be someone I could see myself with. So what should I do? Should I tell him the truth who I really am and everything else and risk making a fool of myself? Or should I let it go and do nothing?


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

My take is this relationship was just a great fantasy and one day you will find a person you can feel comfortable to be honest with and then have a REAL connection, where you will feel secure enought to be truthful, and someone who will make you feel protected enough to be your true self. So think of it as a memory that you can enjoy for the rest of your life with no regrets and with no regrets to follow.
I think.
Theres not alot of info here, 
"varies resons"?


----------



## sweetpeaflower (Sep 23, 2010)

Pretended to be someone else for various reasons? You've got to be kidding! That's lieing!!! You'll never make it in a relationship if you lie to that person, because there will be no trust. How would you feel about that other person if the table were turned?


----------

